# Webtropia Gästebuch ohne Scrollbalken



## Schkal (27. Juni 2005)

Hi, 

wenn ich ein Gästebuch von http://www.webtropia.com in einen HTML Inlineframe einügen will, dann erscheinen immer 2 zusätzliche Scrollbalken, welche eigentlich gar nicht benötigt werden. Dies ist sehr unvorteilhaft für das Design einer Homepage. 
Ein Beispiel dafür findet ihr unter http://www.suedtirolrockt.it --> Gästebuch.

Frage: Weiß jeman, wie ich die Balken wegbekomme? Ich hab schon lange herumgebastelt, aber keinen Weg gefunden. 

Danke!!


----------



## ans meer (27. Juni 2005)

Wie ist denn deine Seite aufgebaut? Wenn ich dein GB bei mir in einen einfachen Iframe laden lasse, dann ist nur der Scrollbalken da, der auch da sein soll, d.h. es liegt nicht an Webtropia, sondern an deiner Seite.

Meine kleine Testseite sieht so aus:


```
<html>
<head><title>Test</title></head>

<body>

<div align="center"><iframe src="http://147425.guestbook.webtropia.com/" width="600" height="300"></div>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Schkal (27. Juni 2005)

Nein. Der Balken rechts zum rauf und runterscrollen ist in Ordnung, der horizontale Balken ist aber völlig überflüssig. 
Dies bemerkst du, wenn du für die Breite des Frames größere Werte, bzw % Werte eingibst, der Balken ist dann immer noch da, egal wie Breit du den Frame machst...


----------



## ans meer (27. Juni 2005)

Da kann ich dir nur leider nicht helfen - ich seh beim besten Willen keinen horizontalen Scrollbalken, aber bei mir sieht es aus, wie im Anhang dargestellt.


----------



## Maik (27. Juni 2005)

Im FireFox (1.0.2) sieht's so aus: zu schmale Höhe für das Gästebuch-Formular, dafür aber zwei vertikale Scrollbars :suspekt:


----------



## Schkal (28. Juni 2005)

Mit dem Firefox ist das sowiso ein Problem mit den frames, das weiß ich, werde ich aber sonst mal lösen. Das Probem ist der horizontale Scrollbalken!! Im IE wird der angezeigt...
Und der 2te vertikale Balken (den man im IE gar nicht sieht, aber vermutet) sieht auch nicht gerade hübsch aus


----------



## Schkal (1. Juli 2005)

Kann mir wirklich niemand helfen
Ist schon ein scheiss Problem...


----------

